# Sand-tastic!



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Guys,
You know I'll spend a day trying to save 5 minutes. I'm always looking for a good looking shortcut so I have to pass this along.

I found the best paint for the Mummy kit!

Rustoleum makes a line of multi color texture paints in the big spray cans.

I picked up three of the colors in the line. there is a autumn brown that is perfect for the inside of the sarcoffy, a caribbean sand that looks very nice on the back wall and the vase, but the best one is the Desert Bisque that makes perfect sand. It gives the right texture and random color patterns 

I put a high gloss on the vase after I painted that with the spray, but left the sand flat of course.

I highly recommend it! not just for this kit, but it would also be fantastic for dioramas. (hint, Chariot, hint..)

check it out:
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=31


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Great tip....


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Good tip, Lou. I'll check it out. I have also thinking about giving this a try:

http://www.hlj.com/product/TAM87110


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks great. I was going to spatter the base sand, but think I will grab a few cans instead. It really works well.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I'll have to give that a try on some other Mummy Kits, I used ballast sand from Woodland Scenics.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very good find,Lou.:thumbsup:

Azdacuda, that is cheating!:freak: But, it does look realistic.

As my trip yesterday to Home Depot, I notice more colors than I knew existed that can be used for models.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool find - I definitely see possibilities...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Excellent tip, Lou...I'll be picking up a couple of those this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I can highly recommend it; that paint went a large way toward getting me a bronze at WF a couple years ago. Go easy on it though - it'll bury detail quick!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll second that, it piles up. No harm on the sand, but you will want to tape off the areas where the back wall attaches. If you fill that in too much, you will need to carve it back out to get the wall to fit.

I also used it inside the sarcophagus, it actually works in your favor, cuz it filled in the seams.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Lou,

Nice job on the Mummy kit!

Tell me, does the sand in the paint rub loose or is it pretty solidly embedded in the paint?

My concern is that the sand will work loose after it dries if you handle it too much and then the paint job looks like someone touched it. Do you also seal the flat sand after you paint it to firm it up?

MMM


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

From what I can tell, the grit is in there for life. on the vase, i gave it a gloss coat over the texture and it makes a pretty convincing marble

I've not seen so much as a lose grain yet


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Lou...I will have to give that a try!

MMM


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Great tip Lou! I have several kits with a "sand" base, and I think this paint will do very nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I bought this stuff thinking I would use it on the Moebuis Mummy kit, but passed on it. I wound up using the Rustoleum Bisque on Saturn LTDs "Battle of Colossa" kit and the effect turned out really nice! At that scale I guess it would be like fine rubble more than sand, but I think it's a great paint to have in the arsenal.


----------

